# Please critique this horse



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

This is my horse Soda, 8 yr old QH gelding, about 15.2 hands. Please let me know what you think... specifically what you like, don't like, and what you would use him for or think he would be good at. My training is English hunter/jumper but I'm willing to learn other disciplines.. although I would like to learn some dressage & do more jumping in the future. Don't know if he will be suitable for that at all, but he's with me forever so it doesn't really matter. Oh and his hooves do need to be done... its been really crappy out here so I haven't had a chance to get them done. Anyways, thanks I appreciate your honest input!

I know he isn't standing that well, but he was being a major barn sour nut, so its as good as I could get.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, he doesn't usually hold his head that high, but as noted he was kinda freaking out


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay first off things I don't like

-He could use alot more muscle. 
-He stands under himself.
-He has very tiny feet
-His angles aren't very nice in his back legs
-Small bones
-Butt high

Now for the things that I like

-He is almoist perfectly even thoughout his whole body (hips and shoulder matches)
-Nice neck and good throat latch
-Great color, love the barring
-Has very kind eyes

Overall I really like him. He looks like a great horse!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Critique:

He needs more weight

Downhill,

LONG back,

I don't think he would be a sucsessful jumping or dressage horse. He looks more western pleasure.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow I would not say that he has a long back.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't think he has a long back at all. He is a well balanced attractive horse.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah definitely not a long back.
I like how balanced he is. 
:]


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

for the most part i think hes well put together but i think fehrgroundranch made some good points .Do think he could use some wieght on him too


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

he is cute!

a little more weight and muscle for sure ... but that is really all i see. He could jump .. i love the different colors in the hunter ring (go figure that i have a chestnut and liver chestnut, haha) but you have to find out if he likes it  

good luck!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for your insight guys! I'm looking at his weight on here and he does look thin in the pics, but then I weigh him and he's 1200 pounds, with a BCS of 6... So not quite sure, but I will up his ration esp now that I'm working him. Definately needs muscle I agree. Its been a long winter with very little riding (as I found out yesterday on our ride, he's still learned some new tricks though :lol. I do see in the pics that he stands under himself too. Thanks again for your compliments too .


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I really like him. He's a nicely balanced horse. I don't think he's too thin at all. I'd say go for it if you wanna try dressage. I've seen worse conformed horses do it.

Just for the record...he doesnt strike me as a western pleasure horse at all. I think he'd make a nice all arounder.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks BuckOff, right now he basically is a trail horse w/ some games thrown in once in awhile (we're slow though cuz we don't have the patterns down & whatnot :lol. All said & done though he is a very light & responsive horse to ride "sensitive" is what we all call him which has its benefits....and detractions! LOL! But he is definitely a sweetie on the ground, but needs a rider who can reassure him a lot! 

FYI to everyone- I haven't ever ridden dressage and haven't jumped in over 15 years, so any of this that I would do with him would be VERY basic... and I wouldn't push him or expect anything wonderous out of him. Just for fun and to expand his and my skills together.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, sorry! I ment long body!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldn't say he was skinny at all...he has a nearly perfect body weight in my eyes. Just needs condiditoning.


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, i agree! He has perfect body weight, i absolutly love how he is built. And he does need conditioning(one way to start building that up, is, troting, cantering and galopping up hills)


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I wouldn't say he was skinny at all...he has a nearly perfect body weight in my eyes. Just needs condiditoning.



I agree. Just needs more muscle to fill him out a bit.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

The only thing I see is the lack of muscle...which I understand...my horse has no muscle! We're just going back into training after my pregnancy leave. Poor old fart thought he was retired Other than that he is a tad butt high. But again my horse is butt high and he is pretty good at dressage...he just has to try harder...as some of the movements aren't "natural"


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

well i do not know much about critiquing; but he is so pretty!
and i say if you want to do dressage, go for it! if you want to do jumping, go for it! He looks a all-rounder  I recently started jumping my QH recently and he is doing good! I'm sure Soda would do well too!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Right now we are working on some groundwork & trust/respect issues, I think by the time we have that worked out it will hopefully be dried out enough that I can start conditioning him. I am looking for a stable in my area to take dressage and/or jumping lessons, so I will post pics of us riding later on in the year. Thanks again for all of your insite!!


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> Ok, sorry! I ment long body!!!


I would hardly say he is long backed or long bodied. He looks to be fairly balanced in his proportions.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Overall I think he is really cute. He is little downhill and a little camped under himself, but still cute. As far as him having a long back, I don't see it, which would also rule out him having a long body. As far as the muscle tone goes, it's been a long cold winter in MN, and if you don't have an indoor (not sure if you do) then it makes it a little difficult to get a decent workout in. Truthfully though, I think he looks pretty good. Summer is coming and with that comes more riding! Good luck!


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

He does stand under himself, which is good and means that he is balanced. He is built pretty decently. I think he would make a good barrel/pole horse. He also looks like he would make a cow horse. I know that you probably dont do those things, but thats probably what he has the most potential for.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I do barrels/poles a little bit, but just starting out basically trying to figure it out as we go. We do some team penning too. He seems to enjoy it all once he starts figuring it out. I pretty much like to do everything with horses, I'm one of my few friends that isn't discipline predjudice (spelling?) The last time we did poles we trotted out & started cantering back, but got a little ahead of ourselves.. hehe it was pretty funny. People said we looked good out there though, even if we were only trotting!


----------



## guesy (Jan 30, 2009)

I disagree with some other people, i personally think he would be great at hunter/jumper and may also have potential in dressage. However, he looks like he has a bit of a straight shoulder, and either a sloped back or high withers. That means before he gets deep into training, and gets the correct muscle in the correct places etc etc, it will be a rough ride. Also, im not so sure about his little feet, but he is very cute!  good luck with him.

p.s. I dont know what you have done with him already (already started jumping, etc?) so im sorry if i made myself sound stupid. lol.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't done anything with him yet, just some really basic games and trails. I'm trying to fill the holes in his training, but its been a very long time since I've done any sort of training for a horse (now if it was a dog...  ). Right now I'm working on groundwork and conditioning him, after the long winter he has gotten disrespectful/worried, out of shape, & full of oats. After that, I'm not really sure where to start so I'm sure I will be on here asking questions on where to start!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh I love him! Sush a unique colour, he sure is a looker. He looks very well balanced, and a good weight, I would just say like others that a little conditiong would work wonders. He sure is going to be a stynner when he's in condition and shedded out!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

i love his colour too! he's so cute


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> After that, I'm not really sure where to start so I'm sure I will be on here asking questions on where to start!


Come ride with us tonight!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Where? I don't have a trailer... not even sure if I can get him in one at this point. What time??


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He is a nice looking boy, if you dont want him i will take him lol. I see some barrel horse, but thats just me =) I do like him, some conformation flaws, but nothing major i think. Nice boy


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

First off - THANK you for posting good pictures to use!! 

Second - This is a stunning horse.

He doesn't have a long back at all. He does look butt high and he could use more weight and more muscles. He stands under. 

He is a very unique looking horse. I like him a lot.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you . We are making some progress already this spring. Trying another solo ride today (he was a brat last time, so went back to the ground). Then I can start getting him (and me) in shape.


----------

